# Süßwasserfisch in Norwegen



## Pike1 (12. Januar 2014)

Hi,
wollt mit Freunden mitte Juni nach Norwegen. Wir möchten mit der Spinnangel auf Raubfisch wie Hecht, Forelle und Zander angeln. Kennt jemand ein gutes Gebiet dafür. Habe schonmal was von der Femundregion gehört-ist das empfelenswert? Sehr wichtig ist das es nicht zu sehr von Touristen überlagert ist damit man beim Angeln alleine ist. 
Am besten ein Haus am Wasser mitBoot. So eine Art großer ,von Inseln durchzogener See oder Fluss wäre optimal.


----------



## Pike1 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Süßwasserfisch in Norwegen*

Es muss eigentlich nicht unbedingt Süßwasserfisch sein. Aber alles was man mit ner Spinnrute bis 80g Wurfgewicht und na Rolle mit geflochtener Schnur bis 14 Kilo raus kriegt. Wir kennen uns halt nicht mit Meeresfischerei aus und wollen den Urlaub möglichst günstig halten und uns jetzt nicht neue Ruten und Rollen kaufen.
Habe ein Video bei youtube gesehn. Da Angeln die auch mit normaler Stationärrolle in einem Fjord ---- Velfjord in Norland


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Süßwasserfisch in Norwegen*

Mit einer 80gr.-Rute und der Schnur solltest du auch vom Ufer im Meer die Pfanne voll bekommen. Ist jedenfalls ausreichend dimensioniert.:m


----------



## duc-jan (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Süßwasserfisch in Norwegen*

Also die meeresangelei unterscheidet sich doch erheblich von der süsswasserangelei. Gerade bei wind musst du bedeutend schwerere köder wählen, da es im meer auch erforderlich ist, bedeutend tiefer zu angeln. Bei gutem wetter und geschützten revieren kann auf manche fischarten auch mal mit der spinnrute geangelt werden, aber meistens funktioniert das nicht. Wenn du dein süsswassertakle verwenden willst, dann fahr an einen der zahlreichen seen\ flüsse in norwegen/ schweden.
Vergiss auch nicht die fahrstrecke: Der velfjord liegt ca. 1000 km höher als gute süsswasserreviere um oslo.


----------



## Hänger6 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Süßwasserfisch in Norwegen*

Mit deiner Ausrüstung kannst du in Norge z.B.an Molen,Häfen oder gut zugänglichen Steilstufen problemlos deine Fische fangen. Auf dem Boot geht das genauso,nur sind deine Möglichkeiten natürlich eingeschränkt.
 Viel Vergnügen wünscht
 H.6


----------



## Stulle (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Süßwasserfisch in Norwegen*

Mit so einer Ausrüstung kann man gut auf köhler/pollack angeln großer jigkopf oder blinker allerdings sind die guten stellen meist nur vom boot aus zu erreichen


----------



## zwilling (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Süßwasserfisch in Norwegen*

Hallo Pike 1
Ich war vor 5 Jahren mal unterwegs deswegen.
Riesenblockhaus mit grasbewachsenem Dach (normales Gras),
Ruderboot am See und absolut unterbevölkert.
Erschwerend kam dann noch der rote Holzkasten am Dorfkiosk
dazu. Hier gab es eine Jahreskarte zu 100 NOK für unzählige
Seen , Bachläufe usw. Ich habe wenn überhaupt 10% von denen
gesehen, geschweige denn beangelt.
Hauptfisch war natürlich die wunderschöne Bachforelle, sehr viele,aber oft kleine.
Aber es gab da auch Seen die es in sich hatten.
Hier schnappten sich gute Bachforelle die Bienenmaden schon beim absinken. Hecht hatten wir null, aber kapitale Barsch gabs da noch.
Für denjenigen der zum Angeln und nicht zu Filetieren losfährt ein Traum.
Petri vom Zwilling


----------



## fluefiske (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Süßwasserfisch in Norwegen*

Hallo,
mit Deiner Rute bist Du am Meer besser aufgehoben als am Femundsee und Umgebung.
Ich fische seit 27 Jahren in Norge auf so ziemlich alles,was Flossen hat.Am Fjord vom Boot aus und auch sehr oft vom Ufer mit der Fliegenrute und auch Spinnrute.
Du kannst mit Deiner Rute einen grossen Bereich abdecken ,und das vom Boot,sowie vom Ufer.Wenn Du Pilker von ca. 40 - 60g oder Gummefische z.B 8cm-Kopytos mit 15 - 30g Kopf verwendest,wären Deine Zielfische Pollack,Makrele,Köhler,Hornhecht,Knurrhahn.
Auch Grundangeln kann auf Plattfische erfolgreich sein.Bei meinem ersten Norwegenurlaub hatte ich auf Fischschwanz einen Lachs von 60cm gefangen - Überraschungen gibt es immer wieder,wie vor 2 Jahren einen Heilbutt mit der Fliegenrute.
Du siehst,die Spannung auf was grösseres oder Ausgefallenes ist immer vorhanden.
Wenn Du ein Boot hast,kannst Du die eben beschriebenen Fischarten natürlich auch fangen.Da würde ich bevorzugt die Uferbereiche bis 50m befischen.Auch aus dem Grund,daß Du keine Erfahrung mit Wetter und Boot hast.
Für das Femundgebiet ist Deine Rute ausser auf Hecht total überdimensioniert.Denn dort geht es hauptsächlich auf Forellen und Barsch.

Gruß Erich


----------

